# Drone Footage of Volcano Eruption in Iceland



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2021)

Very short, but interesting drone video here.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

That’s amazing . Those drones sure are super useful filming and taking photos of places we can’t get to easily. Very cool. That lava sure does flow fast.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow, it's absolutely fascinating.


----------

